# Exact distance of Central Park main loop ?



## philip4703 (Sep 7, 2006)

A quick internet search results in at least three different cited distances: 6.1, 6.02 and 6.04 miles

http://www.centralpark.com/pages/faq.html
http://www.centralparktc.org/training/centpark.htm
http://www.usatf.org/routes/view.asp?rID=12

Anyone know which one is right so I can accurately calibrate my bike computer?


----------



## andrello (Oct 6, 2004)

It depends what lane you're in. In the multi-use lane it's about 6mi. On the road it's about 6.1mi. 

But the best way to calibrate your computer is to sit on the bike, roll it out and measure the circumference of the wheel precisely. It's important to sit on it inflated with typical pressure.


----------

